# des one need forgiveness before moving on



## cgh (Jan 18, 2012)

just thought I'd throw this out to see what people think.
if you were the cheating spouse and you are both willing to reconcile the marriage, but the Loyal spouse is unwilling to forgive. can you move on or would you need that forgiveness before comitting to trying to reconcile.
any thoughts on this would be good.:scratchhead:


----------

